# Church leadership - watching souls



## blhowes (Aug 15, 2008)

Heb 13:17 Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: *for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, *that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that is unprofitable for you. 

Lately I've been thinking a lot about this verse, about obeying and submitting to church authority. I was just curious, those of you who are pastors/elders or pastors/elders-in-training, what does the part about 'watching for your souls" mean to you. What does watching entail? Is it mainly faithful preaching of the Word, or is there more?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it's faithful preaching and teaching of Word, exhorting believers to live holy lives, watching out for false doctrine that could enter the church, and equipping the saints.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 15, 2008)

Sadly, many pastors focus almost entirely on their Sunday sermons and visitation and more intimate and close fellowship with hurting parishioners cannot be allowed to disrupt the pastor's study times. I would charge that one could be a poor preacher and a wonderful pastor due to this aspect of watching over people's souls in close fellowship instead of merely the Sunday morning monologue.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Sadly, many pastors focus almost entirely on their Sunday sermons and visitation and more intimate and close fellowship with hurting parishioners cannot be allowed to disrupt the pastor's study times. I would charge that one could be a poor preacher and a wonderful pastor due to this aspect of watching over people's souls in close fellowship instead of merely the Sunday morning monologue.



Basis for intimate and close fellowship comes from dwelling in the Word whereby the Holy Spirit conforms us to the image of the Son. If there is no ministry of the Word, there is no ministry at all. Of course, visiting our hurting brothers and sisters in Christ is part and parcel of caring for the souls of those the LORD have given us. 

Do you believe I think otherwise?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a good read on a related topic:

Links and Downloads Manager - Ecclesiology - Taking Heed to the Flock: A Study of the Principles and Practice of Family Visitation -- Peter Y. De Jong - The PuritanBoard


----------



## KMK (Aug 15, 2008)

I think there is a subtle reference to the watchmen of the OT. For example:



> Isa 62:6 I have set watchmen upon thy walls, O Jerusalem, [which] shall never hold their peace day nor night: ye that make mention of the LORD, keep not silence,



We are to sleeplessly keep watch over the flock. There are enemies afoot.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that the use of 'those that have the rule' should make many ruling elders' ears perk up. Sadly, even in good reformed churches, many ruling elders see themselves as more of a board of directors than shepherds of the flock. 

What a sobering thought: 
They have the watch: it is their duty! And they will be held accountable to God for the way in which they rule- whether they have been properly trained or not. 

Pray for our ruling elders brothers and sisters.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 16, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I would charge that one could be a poor preacher and a wonderful pastor due to this aspect of watching over people's souls in close fellowship instead of merely the Sunday morning monologue.


In close fellowship, what would the pastor be watching for when he's watching over his people's souls?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here is a good read on a related topic:


Thanks, Andrew, that was a good read. That was kind of what I envisioned watching over souls to be (in addition to the preaching of God's word), that one-on-one contact whereby a pastor/elder can aid a person in their walk with the Lord, keep them on the straight and narrow, if you will.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 16, 2008)

Andrew's link reminded me of something I'd read a while ago, at first I couldn't recall where. The Directory for Family Worship describes what was expected in families way back when with regard to family worship. I thought the opening paragraph was interesting, showing how they endeavored to watch souls of those entrusted to them.


> THE General Assembly, after mature deliberation, doth approve the following Rules and Directions for cherishing piety, and preventing division and schism; and doth appoint ministers and ruling elders in each congregation to take special care that these Directions be observed and followed; as likewise, that presbyteries and provincial synods enquire and make trial whether the said Directions be duly observed in their bounds; and to reprove or censure (according to the quality of the offence), such as shall be found to be reprovable or censurable therein. And, to the end that these directions may not be rendered ineffectual and unprofitable among some, through the usual neglect of the very substance of the duty of Family-worship, the Assembly doth further require and appoint ministers and ruling elders to make diligent search and enquiry, in the congregations committed to their charge respectively, whether there be among them any family or families which use to neglect this necessary duty; and if any such family be found, the head of the family is to be first adminished privately to amend his fault; and, in case of his continuing therein, he is to be gravely and sadly reproved by the session; after which reproof, if he be found still to neglect Family-worship, let him be, for his obstinacy in such an offence, suspended and debarred from the Lord's supper, as being justly esteemed unworthy to communicate therein, till he amend.


----------

